# Help! How to make this season more enjoyable?



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

Hello snow loving peeps,
Looking for your opinions and feedback... my rig is set: 3500 dump, with 9.2 V Boss and salt spreader. Used it for many years, paid for, love it, not changing it. So here is the question... Without changing my basic setup, what simple upgrades can I do to make my snow season more enjoyable? Like... 
1)best wiper blades
2)best windshield washer fluid
3)best communications setup
4)best way to keep your feet warm
5)best clothing for inside and cab
6)best clothing for outside the cab
7)BEST gloves made by man for snow removal
8)best food to keep in the cab
9) anything else you use to enjoy the snow!
10) slight plow or control equipment upgrades
11)best way to keep your back from getting so painful you can't walk the next day

Of course I will assume your suggestions are legal...
Really looking for things that won't break the bank, but will help make the seat time more enjoyable...

...hopefully you are getting my drift I know I could search and search the site for everyone's opinion but I thought this would be a great summary thread for the upcoming 2013-14 snow fighting season


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Satellite radio and a Blondie sitting with you.


----------



## Nitsuj (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's my answers, but keep in mind, I'm not an expert. I'm a pretty green plow truck driver. 


1)best wiper blades

Haven't found them yet. I usually just get something mid grade, not cheapie, not super gimmicky, and I've been mostly satisfied.

2)best windshield washer fluid

I just get a jug of what they have. 

3)best communications setup

iPhone.

4)best way to keep your feet warm

My best method is to stay in the truck and let someone else handle the shoveling.

5)best clothing for inside and cab

I'm a jeans and t-shirt type of guy. Carhart coat if I'm cold.

6)best clothing for outside the cab

Carhart jacket, Carhart bib pants. Doc Marten work boots, hunting socks. 

7)BEST gloves made by man for snow removal

I constantly struggle with this. They make some great ski or snowmobile gloves that are nice and warm but they never seem to be made for work and I tear the palms or fingers up. Recently, I've been using the cheap wool lined leather work gloves they sell at my local hardware store. Not as warm/waterproof, but they keep me warm and last. 

8)best food to keep in the cab

I don't. When I'm hungry, I stop and eat. 

9) anything else you use to enjoy the snow!

Pandora on my phone, plugged into the trucks stereo.

10) slight plow or control equipment upgrades

You're on your own here. I've only ever used one set-up. 

11)best way to keep your back from getting so painful you can't walk the next day

I must be lucky. Not much of my plowing involves leaving the cab of my truck, if I do have to do a side walk its with a blower. I've never had a sore back from plowing.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

grandview;1645261 said:


> Satellite radio and a Blondie sitting with you.


I tried that, the wife wasn't amused! We compromised, she's now a blonde.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Snow LOVING? I hate snow


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MowingisMaddnes;1645252 said:


> Hello snow loving peeps,... simple upgrades can I do to make my snow season more enjoyable?



Well, for me, it's to have it snow here, unlike the last 2 years with nearly nothing on the ground.. That would work.

Sore back ? that means getting out every so often, and stretching your torso around... Difficult to do when it's blowing snow, but it helps either way.

I use Wool socks, and lightweight summer boots. If I wear the insulated type of boots, my feet sweat like the dickens, even though I have the windows cracked and only the defrost on, otherwise it just gets too hot in there. Gold bond powder, or Vagisil vagina powder works well too. Powder those feets up before you put your socks on, and they tend to stay super fresh and fragrancy..... and if you ever get bored or lonely... you can take off your socks and sniff them....:laughing:

I always keep a couple of different pairs of sun glasses in the truck, as they get funky wearing them, or change in lighting, different colors for different haze. Yellow glasses (shooters) glasses for night vision helps me tremendously...

Windex for cleaning the inside of the glass, along with paper towels and hand cleanser wipes.. for the occasional grease smudges from touching the plow..



grandview;1645261 said:


> Satellite radio and a Blondie sitting with you.


You didn't describe HER or what her "qualifications" for riding along were.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1645261 said:


> Satellite radio and a Blondie sitting with you.


I thought no snow would make it enjoyable for ya.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;1645464 said:


> You didn't describe HER or what her "qualifications" for riding along were.....


there is a reason why he name his truck vegas


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Alcohol.........lots of it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

dfd9;1645470 said:


> Alcohol.........lots of it.


lots of account hacking going on recently....I think Madson got ahold of yours:laughing::waving:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

snocrete;1645475 said:


> lots of account hacking going on recently....I think Madson got ahold of yours:laughing::waving:


Just thought I'd beat him to it.............assuming he was allowed back on. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

dfd9;1645681 said:


> Just thought I'd beat him to it.............assuming he was allowed back on. :laughing:


......:laughing: .........:whistling:


----------



## MowingisMaddnes (Nov 6, 2003)

*The Plow Life!*

Thought I would bring this back to life with more and more people working in the snow!



MowingisMaddnes;1645252 said:


> Hello snow loving peeps,
> Looking for your opinions and feedback... my rig is set: 3500 dump, with 9.2 V Boss and salt spreader. Used it for many years, paid for, love it, not changing it. So here is the question... Without changing my basic setup, what simple upgrades can I do to make my snow season more enjoyable? Like...
> Here is what I currently use...always looking to improve...
> 1)best wiper blades Std winter blades
> ...


----------



## jakewith shovel (Jan 18, 2013)

*bring your dog*

Bring your dog, jake plowed with me since he was a pup he never complained,never over slept and kept me warm in the cab. Only drawback he left the shoveling to me. Dam, I miss that dog.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

My husky went w/ me for 12 years until his hips got bad. It hurts not to take him anymore, but hurts even more to watch him not quite make the high leap and fall backwards out of the truck. I miss my copilot.

So yea, a good dog who can handle the adventure...a lot of dogs can't. I got lucky. Makes the night go so much faster.

Aside from that...gotta have good smokes and even better coffee. I have a pot that I take w/ me, which also works as a thermos. I've thought about getting one of these though, for those painful marathon runs:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Another deleted post. Lol


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

MowingisMaddnes;1645252 said:


> Hello snow loving peeps,
> Looking for your opinions and feedback... my rig is set: 3500 dump, with 9.2 V Boss and salt spreader. Used it for many years, paid for, love it, not changing it. So here is the question... Without changing my basic setup, what simple upgrades can I do to make my snow season more enjoyable? Like...
> 1)best wiper bladesSnow Blades
> 2)best windshield washer fluid Heet brand
> ...


I always hate snow until the green backs roll in then I love snow


----------



## mud (Dec 15, 2005)

Its much more enjoyable for me when I go to the bank to cash the checks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

My worst issue with a 12 hour shift of plowing is the sinus headache from the dry air....but other than that, Rain-X on the windshield, a double application of it. Need a warm garage, but applied every week it's the best.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

coldcoffee;1677257 said:


> Aside from that...gotta have good smokes and even better coffee. I have a pot that I take w/ me, which also works as a thermos. I've thought about getting one of these though, for those painful marathon runs:


thats awesome, I need a handheld, portable expresso maker Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1677483 said:


> thats awesome, I need a handheld, portable expresso maker Thumbs Up


Problem with where you live is that when you're out plowing and drinking all that coffee, and now you have to pee, what do you do?

It's so cold out, when you step out the truck to pee, your weenie freezes solid, and one accidental bump on the truck door, and it shatters into pieces. Then you go back home and tell the wife that your weenie froze and fell off..

Not good.... man... not good....

Maybe where it's so cold you guys use catheters to eliminate this issue... which in turn makes it so you never really have to stop plowing snow.... Coffee goes in one way, and is collected in a bag attached to your leg under your trousers....


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I always have Excedrin on board, a "box of Joe" from Dunkin Donuts and a 24 pack of glazed and jelly donuts with it.
For stucks, a 120' long 18,000 pound rated rope, tree strap, and snatch block behind the seat. Always have two 8' long logging choker chains with grab hooks on the other end in back.

No such thing as a stuck I can't get out of if there's a vehicle around to pull. With the snatch block, even a car can pull if it is on any sort of traction surface.

Before next season, I will have a gas powered winch in back too...so I can pull myself out if the need arises.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

You guys are lucky, pretty much the only thing that can fit in the cab of the skid is me. I then have a choice of one beverage to put in the cupholder.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Always have the radio on even for background noise. I like to buy a sub/grinder before the storm to heat up before I go out so that I have something to either nibble on or take a break and actually eat something. Big ol' thermos full of coffee is great aswell. Now for back problems, and believe me that ive got em, I run a mini heating pad I got from walgreens I believe and plug it into an inverter type cigarette things. I don't leave it on the whole time, usually just for an hour on and an hour off. It has helped me out a lot with my back hurting


----------



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

Rainex makes wiper fluid...it works great.
Find a spot halfway on your route that's always open so you can stop in, take a leak, stretch, get fresh coffee, etc.
If you have kids, bring them along for some of the route...tell you'll "pay" them to shovel whatever while you are somewhere. They feel like they are helping and it's good company (usually).
Sumosprings on the front end will help front end sag when you lift that heavy plow and they are only $175 for a pair.
Polypropelene long underwear and socks help keep moisture from cooling you down later; then jeans/hoodie with a good pair of thinsulate hunting/hiking boots.

The biggest thing is to schedule yourself in a reasonable way so you're not stressed out trying to push too much too fast. Time is money but we're not running an ER out there. Chill.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MowingisMaddnes;1645252 said:


> Hello snow loving peeps,
> Looking for your opinions and feedback... my rig is set: 3500 dump, with 9.2 V Boss and salt spreader. Used it for many years, paid for, love it, not changing it. So here is the question... Without changing my basic setup, what simple upgrades can I do to make my snow season more enjoyable? Like...
> 1)best wiper blades I've had good luck with the Bosch Icon blades
> 2)best windshield washer fluid Rain-X
> ...





jrs.landscaping;1677597 said:


> You guys are lucky, pretty much the only thing that can fit in the cab of the skid is me. I then have a choice of one beverage to put in the cupholder.


 Find a lunch box that seals good and bungee cord it to the roof. Take drinks that won't freeze easily. Throw some snacks, sandwich, etc in there.


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

Get ever blades! Heated windshield wipers, lil expensive but they last! Wipers are completely froze and you flip a switch and they melt right off!


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Heated seats help me get warmed up. But turn them off once you get going. Milder temps are nice for cracking the windows and having a cigar. Having company is always nice too. My wife use to drive with me before we had kids. Sometimes she use to hop in another truck and help do larger lots. It was great. Kids are still too little to bring along. Music is key for me also.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Toys*

Well HEATED windshield wipers is 1st. then heated mirrors. Boots from the muck boot co, the warmest and driest boots yet. "the Blonde passinger seat cover sounds nice!!! If she shovels walks too!!!"


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Should also add that a brand new truck, brand new plow, and brand new sander make it a lot more enjoyable to do the work. Payment comes tough in May though.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

My answers are as follows:

1)best wiper blades

I like the OEM ones on the newer trucks, other than that Bosch. 

2)best windshield washer fluid

Anything that doesn't freeze

3)best communications setup

I have an iPhone, and all my newer trucks are coming with hands free built into the radio. So much easier. 

4)best way to keep your feet warm

Lightly insulated boots and floor heat. 

5)best clothing for inside and cab 

Jeans and a tshirt

6)best clothing for outside the cab 

Normally just a hoodie and cap 

7)BEST gloves made by man for snow removal

Ice armor

8)best food to keep in the cab

Coffee

9) anything else you use to enjoy the snow!

Satellite radio

10) slight plow or control equipment upgrades

Lighting. Both warning lighting and work lighting 

11)best way to keep your back from getting so painful you can't walk the next day

Hire a shoveler.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

Heated windshield wipers


----------

